# Onsie size?



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Well Poppy's booked in for her spay on the 14th Feb (how romantic) so I need to sort a onsie and inflatable collar I think (anything else?). If she's in a 22" equafleece does anyone know what size onsie?


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

where are you getting it from? Summer is booked for 21.2, so I'm just about to order this one, it has great reviews and the sizing is quite easy, although they say go size smaller - summer is collar to base of a tail 38cm so we are going for the size 33cm..
http://www.dfordog.co.uk/medical-pet-shirts.html


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Marion not really sure Molly was in a size 18-24 for babies but she was a lot smaller than poppy (she is 16 inches now as an adult) not sure how long she was at 6 months but this one fit her perfectly except a little baggie at the tummy Maybe take a tape measure when you go shopping The ones for babies are great and cheap all you need to do is cut a hole for the tail


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Caira that doggy outfit is great I just used the ones for human babies a lot cheaper and did the trick!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Caira that doggy outfit is great I just used the ones for human babies a lot cheaper and did the trick!



I got mine off the sales wrack. Liked the boy ones with neck snaps. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I couldn't get a big enough onesie for Tilly! Not sure how long she was, but when she was spayed she weighed 11kg and I had to buy age 24month onesies and then sew 2 together!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah good luck poppy - try the charity shops - they sometimes have them - even cheaper x
I fact I have some spares I can post to you?? Even cheaper they'll be free!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can you get 24-36?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Can you get 24-36?


I think that's what I had - I know they were the biggest I could find.

I still have 2 sewn together ones, all washed and clean, if you want one, Marion? Let me know if you do  xx


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Caira said:


> where are you getting it from? Summer is booked for 21.2, so I'm just about to order this one, it has great reviews and the sizing is quite easy, although they say go size smaller - summer is collar to base of a tail 38cm so we are going for the size 33cm..
> http://www.dfordog.co.uk/medical-pet-shirts.html


Oh right, no I was just thinking charity shop or supermarket but they look great, good luck!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> I think that's what I had - I know they were the biggest I could find.
> 
> I still have 2 sewn together ones, all washed and clean, if you want one, Marion? Let me know if you do  xx


Oh thank you, that would be very kind, I think our poos are similar sizes. I'll pm you my address - do you have a paypal address so I can pay p&p?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ah good luck poppy - try the charity shops - they sometimes have them - even cheaper x
> I fact I have some spares I can post to you?? Even cheaper they'll be free!! X


Thanks Tracey, we got a sort of sleep suit thing from a charity shop on Saturday but haven't tried it yet and I've just accepted Lottie's kind offer (just want to get my hands on some of her fantastic sewing which is a social grace I never mastered ) What a lovely forum!


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

When's Poppy booked in?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's Friday Kirstie and I'm dreading it, I'll be glad when it's done


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She will be fine!! I was so worried when Molly had hers but it turned out great! Just make sure she stays calm


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! Calm? That's not in her dictionary  We have steps up to our lawn too so I think we might need to put some wood over to make a ramp, she may not manage steps  but I can imagine she'll refuse the ramp (or at least bark at it)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm sure she'll be fine - just do your best. 
We have a grassy slope or steps in our garden, but Dot determinedly headed for the steps. The first few days I carried her up and down them. I only took her out on a lead in the garden so I could prevent her doing mad leaps up and down the steps and over the ornamental walls as she usually does.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That sounds familiar Marzi, leaping over walls ha!! So it was ok to carry her then? From underneath or lying on her back?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I scooped her up behind her back legs, under her bottom, and her chest infront of her front legs, so that her feet were near the ground and she wasn't tempted to twist and leap - and so I wasn't putting any hands under her tummy. She seemed quite happy with it

Pic of Liz demonstrating the lift with Kiki


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee thanks Lizzie that makes me feel a bit more confident xxx


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> It's Friday Kirstie and I'm dreading it, I'll be glad when it's done


I'm sure she'll be fine. You can only do your best keeping her calm. If you remember we tried and failed miserably. Pip ended up on restricted walks & rest for ages because vet thought she had a hernia. On the plus she didn't chew her stitches so hopefully Poppy will be the same.

Let us know how she gets on x x


----------

